# Continue the Story



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 5, 2014)

One sentence at a time.


I will start.




I was only nine years old.


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 5, 2014)

Everything changed one day, when my uncle told me to come into his room naked.
That was when the Fire Nation attacked.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 5, 2014)

That was when the Fire Nation attacked.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 5, 2014)

They were led by the evil dancing tubas of Djibouti.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 5, 2014)

Dazel said:


> Everything changed one day, when my uncle told me to come into his room naked.
> That was when the Fire Nation attacked.









Did we... Did we really just post the _exact_ same thing mere seconds apart?


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 5, 2014)

(Relax, VM.)


[back to the story]

I prayed to Shrek for help in this epic battle.


----------



## Surfingpichu (Sep 12, 2014)

However my prayers were answered by another friendly green being, a great old one named Cthuhlu.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 12, 2014)

He used his Ancient Powers to send the Fire Nation into another dimension.


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 13, 2014)

A dimension where fairy tales were a reality; Far Far Away, the lair of the great ogre Shrek.


----------



## Surfingpichu (Sep 13, 2014)

Naturally the Fire Nation had no idea what was going on, so they decided to take over THIS kingdom instead. Their attempts however were thwarted by..


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 13, 2014)

the Queen of Fairies, who seduced their boss into...


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 14, 2014)

making a dirty film involving a mop.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Sep 15, 2014)

This film was leaked to the public. This caused...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 15, 2014)

mop sales to skyrocket.


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 15, 2014)

As a result, the Swiffer empire fell into ruin.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Sep 15, 2014)

The disgruntled CEO of Swiffer, son of a former mop baron, decided he would have sweet, sweet revenge on the Fairy Godmother. To this effect, the Swiffer baron enlisted...


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 15, 2014)

Severus Snape, who was ordered to replace all the detergent used to keep mops looking luscious with an acidic potion.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Sep 15, 2014)

This potion ate out the bottom of the mops; however, the populace was only interested in the stick part. The people of Far Far Away are a nasty people.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 15, 2014)

And they began to make fishing rods out of the stick part of the mops in order to please their god, Kanye West.


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 16, 2014)

Kung Fu Ferret said:


> And they began to make fishing rods out of the stick part of the mops in order to please their god, Shrek.


There, I fixed that for you.

However, the fishing rods didn't seem to hold very well, as wood wasn't very malleable and it was very difficult to detect bites on your hook.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 16, 2014)

Dazel said:


> There, I fixed that for you.
> 
> However, the fishing rods didn't seem to hold very well, as wood wasn't very malleable and it was very difficult to detect bites on your hook.


So they turned them into torches and raided the nearby Kingdom of Derpland, just for fun.


----------



## Vholvek (Sep 17, 2014)

The citizens of derpland flipped their shit and held their own, to their surprise.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 17, 2014)

The twelve-year war that ensued would later inspire the 80's pop hit "Cruel Summer" by Bananarama.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 17, 2014)

Then, after the war, Derpland's people attempted a coup, and Zombie Saddam Hussein took over the small country.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Sep 18, 2014)

Zombie Hussein instituted the "Thursday Night Thriller" curfew, in which citizens were eaten by zombies if they didn't go back home. Many innocents died...


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 18, 2014)

leading to a rebellion emerging from the shadows.


----------



## Vholvek (Sep 18, 2014)

This, however, caused more people to be turned into zombies, and more, and more...


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 18, 2014)

However, these were not conventional zombies; these zombies retained their cognitive abilities, just not their motor skills, so they were unable to carry out any of the complex actions they may have wished to.


----------



## Vholvek (Sep 18, 2014)

Zombie Saddam Hussein decided to attempt to enslave these able-bodied zombies.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Sep 18, 2014)

The zombies staged yet another coup, consuming ZSH. Their leader ate his brain, and obtained all his knowledge, wisdom, memories and fetishes.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 18, 2014)

Saddam's soul went back to Satan's bedroom in Hell.


----------



## Vholvek (Sep 19, 2014)

Satan had frequent talks an made plans with Saddam, because that's what brothers do.


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 19, 2014)

One such of these "frequent talks" involved a plot to topple humanity using a wad of spearmint gum, a bowling ball, and a copy of _Alice in Wonderland_.


----------



## Vholvek (Sep 19, 2014)

They decided to carry out the plan on 6/6/6666.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 19, 2014)

Unfortunately, the adoption of the Androvarkian Calendar in the year 5781 made such a date impossible, as it became mandatory to record the date in a quinary number system.


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 19, 2014)

Satan, foiled again by the silly inconsistency of human beings, travelled into the past and released his rage on Serbia.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 19, 2014)

Due to a logistical error, Satan ended up attacking the Kingdom of Assyria. The Assyrians, in retaliation, invaded Hell and overthrew its government.


----------



## Vholvek (Sep 19, 2014)

Now there are Assyrian demons assassinating people, and the problem still looks for an answer today.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 19, 2014)

The demons have made slaves of us all, and the only one who can deliver us from such a fate, is Grumpy Cat.


----------



## Vholvek (Sep 22, 2014)

Grumpy cat descends from the cosmos, and his disapproval of everything vaporizes the assassins.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 22, 2014)

Vholvek said:


> Grumpy cat descends from the cosmos, and her disapproval of everything vaporizes the assassins.


Fixed it.

Grumpy Cat was then elected President of the United States in 2016.


----------



## Vholvek (Sep 24, 2014)

Gas prices skyrocketed, due to the lack of caring coming from the president.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 24, 2014)

Soon after, she resigned and gave the Presidency to a honey badger.


----------



## Vholvek (Sep 25, 2014)

Honey badger cared even less than grumpy cat, so the country fell into anarchy.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 25, 2014)

Then, the ghost of Abraham Lincoln drove the Honey Badger off, and became President for eternity.


----------



## Vholvek (Sep 25, 2014)

Sadaam Hussain decided that, "You know what? Screw America," and nuked America.


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 25, 2014)

The smell of nukes awakened Godzilla, who decided to eat the remains of American cities.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 25, 2014)

Awoken by Godzilla's ceaseless rampage, the spirit of Steve Irwin appeared and wrestled Godzilla into submission.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 25, 2014)

The late Steve Irwin was then awarded with the title of King of the Universe. He pardoned the stingray that killed him.


----------



## Vholvek (Sep 30, 2014)

Then the stingray realized how much power he had, so he became satan's equivalent, but for Steve Irwin being a god-ish thing. (See, I had a really good idea in my head and that came out really lame D:)


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 30, 2014)

The stingray then booted Satan out of Hell and merged Hell with Atlantis.


----------



## Vholvek (Oct 1, 2014)

All of the flames of Hell were extinguished, and Hell became a huge obsidian wasteland.


----------



## kyeugh (Oct 1, 2014)

Regardless of the scape's treachery, Steve found animals to talk about there.  He always does.


----------



## Vholvek (Oct 2, 2014)

If he were looking for a large, two humped camel, it would be easy, but that's not the case.


----------



## FlygonTheGreat (Oct 2, 2014)

Suddenly, Gabe Newell appeared out of nowhere to bless us with TF2 hats and steam sales.


----------



## Vholvek (Oct 3, 2014)

We all rejoice as we throw those things into the smoldering remains of the cities (but keep that hats for protection).


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 5, 2014)

Steve in the meanwhile looks for radioactive petals.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Oct 5, 2014)

With these petals, he created  a thriving nuclear ecosystem, with all sorts of zombies.


----------



## Vholvek (Oct 6, 2014)

Since zombies cannot get tired, they labor 24/7, and civilization is rebuilt.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Oct 7, 2014)

However,  they revolt shortly thereafter.


----------



## Herbe (Oct 8, 2014)

Steve quickly puts an end to this, but at a great price. He had to...


----------



## FlygonTheGreat (Oct 9, 2014)

Amputate his genitals and use them as bait for the zombies.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Oct 9, 2014)

He regenerated that part of his body and a giant crocodile made mincemeat out of the revolt.


----------



## Vholvek (Oct 13, 2014)

In doing so, he also made the zombies into mincemeat.


----------



## FlygonTheGreat (Oct 14, 2014)

Suddenly, a Scyther flying an Apache attack helicopter appears and blows up the city again while blasting "America, Fuck Yeah!" on the stereo.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Oct 14, 2014)

Steve Falcon Punched the Scyther to the moon.


----------



## Vholvek (Oct 14, 2014)

There, he meets up with Kung Fu Ferret, where they create an amazing friendship.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Oct 14, 2014)

They had a wonderful time.


----------



## FlygonTheGreat (Oct 14, 2014)

That friendship ends however, when Kung Fu Ferret discovers Steve's collection of Poke-Porn on his computer.


----------



## Herbe (Oct 15, 2014)

Kung Fu Ferret then forwards it all to himself. You know, for evidence should he choose to press charges...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 15, 2014)

In doing so, he accidentally forwarded the porn to everyone in his contacts.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Oct 15, 2014)

This ends with mass cult suicides in North Korea.


----------



## FlygonTheGreat (Oct 15, 2014)

One scientist killed himself after being sent a naked picture of one of his experiments in genetic splicing, Dr. Ambrose's family has refused to comment on the situation. News at 11.

The Scyther has also returned from the moon using a portal gun, he says he's sorry about blowing up the city again. There also seems to be a robotic construct known as "Wheatley" who is annoying the shit out of Steve at the moment.


----------



## Herbe (Oct 16, 2014)

Wheatley then proceeds to lick its finger and shove it into Steve's ear.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Nov 1, 2014)

Steve cringes and Wheatley twists his finger.


----------



## Herbe (Nov 12, 2014)

Wheatly tells Steve the "knock knock, who's there? orange, orange who? knock knock" joke ad infinitum. However, when Steve finally refuses to say his part, a hole in the space-time continuum rips open. Out steps...


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 12, 2014)

Giratina, who stares them down angrily.


----------



## FlygonTheGreat (Nov 14, 2014)

Sensing a disturbance in the force, John Freeman comes back from the dead.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 15, 2014)

He takes his wepon and goes to fight the evil science computer thing.


----------



## Herbe (Nov 27, 2014)

He loses. Guess he should've brought more than a pointed stick. Giratina throws his dead body into the space-time rip.


----------



## FlygonTheGreat (Nov 27, 2014)

The Space-Time rip accidentally opens a doorway to Xen, unleashing the Combine upon humanity. The Seven Hour war begins...


----------



## Herbe (Nov 27, 2014)

...and, as the war rages into Hour 8, it becomes a cautionary tale that grandparents start telling their grandchildren about how to never name a war before it ends. The Combine quickly disposes of the grandparents, however.


----------



## DrClef (Mar 15, 2015)

...and that is why you never look up Scyther pornography. Because the rip in spacetime allowed Dave and the ghost of Mia to step through, who decided to go on a killing spree in the name of lord helix much to the displeasure of the dark prophet flareon.


----------



## Birdcrest (Jun 28, 2015)

However, their spirits came back to life and...


----------



## sv_01 (Jul 5, 2015)

fought the Combine with ghost hammers.


----------



## Tentagator (Jul 25, 2015)

But not until the Steam servers crashed, sending the entire universe into an abyss of delayed games and angry users.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jul 26, 2015)

This was the beginning of the end....


----------



## sv_01 (Jul 27, 2015)

The Joker rounded up some zodiac-themed bad guys.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jul 27, 2015)

He told them to go watch "The Frollo Show"...


----------



## sv_01 (Jul 28, 2015)

which inspired them to kidnap lots of girls named Esmeralda.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jul 28, 2015)

They forced them to play Mario Party.


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 30, 2015)

All of them had excellent reflexes, which led to


----------



## Herbe (Jul 30, 2015)

the Joker disposing of the zodiac guys and using the Esmereldai to do his dirty work. However, he would have never expected what happened next to the Esmereldai!


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 2, 2015)

Swirly green space anomalies appeared!


----------



## Herbe (Aug 7, 2015)

The anomalies anomalized the Esmereldai. The green thingys were expected to go on to do much, much worse.


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 11, 2015)

But the Joker didn't care.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Aug 15, 2015)

He was enjoying his sandwich. .


----------



## LadyJirachu (Mar 31, 2020)

Then he heard some people have a really loud pokemon battle nearby! xD


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Mar 31, 2020)

A Sylveon was in the battle.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Mar 31, 2020)

And a Lucario :P


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 4, 2020)

There was a person playing a Nintendo DS.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 4, 2020)

The person was Greninlucarizardlup, and he was playing a Mario Kart game on it ;)


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 4, 2020)

Jirachu was also there, playing Mario Kart alongside him.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 4, 2020)

Jirachu tried to beat her friend, due to her competitive streak, even though it appears they aren't vsing each other... :P


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 4, 2020)

Jirachu forgot that they were meant to be on the same team. Since the teams were 4 v 4.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 4, 2020)

Then Jirachu remembered and stopped being as competitive, and tried to work together with Lucarizard more :P


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 11, 2020)

On the news, the gods of Asgard announced that any mortal who could beat Loki in  Super Smash Bros. Melee thirteen matches in a row (Final Destination. No Items. Fox Only) would be granted wisdom beyond their years from Odin himself.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 12, 2020)

Korrina offers to battle Loki in the honer of everyone on TCoD :P And I approve of her choice.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 12, 2020)

Korrina wins! And then Loki turns all the TCoD-ites into Godzilla-sized hamsters that sneeze gold dust.


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 12, 2020)

Korrina eats some chocolate to celebrate her feat.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 12, 2020)

Jirachu eats some chocolate too. But not to celebrate the fact that today is easter.....but to comfort herself about a goodbye she's going to be saying soon :'( Stay strong, Jirachu. You'll always have Pokemon...(thats a huge comfort right there)


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 12, 2020)

Greninlucarizardlup gives Jirachu a hug to make her feel better.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 12, 2020)

Jirachu is happy to have a good friend like Greninlucarizardlup :) Losing a dog is really scary :(


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 12, 2020)

Greninlucarizardlup gives Jirachu some strawberries to try and comfort her.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 12, 2020)

I love strawberries a lot and thank my friend a bunch of time and have fun munching on them. Strawberries are amazing :) They help cheer me up, too, but can you also pass me some chocolate to dip them in? XD Chocolate makes things even better.


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 12, 2020)

Jirachu and Greninlucarizardlup buy some Easter eggs.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 12, 2020)

Jirachu hopes she finds lots of pink ones. Because i'm a huuuuuge pink person <3


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 12, 2020)

Inside the pink eggs are dark chocolate eggs.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 12, 2020)

I praise Korrina a lot for being aware that I prefer eating dark chocolate cos it effects my autism less :)


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 16, 2020)

Then, a giant burrito falls from the sky!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 16, 2020)

and doges korrina by only a few feet that was close.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 16, 2020)

Korrina then does some karate to prepare herself for more falling objects! :P


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 16, 2020)

And as another burrito comes korrina slides around with her roller skates, picking up speed, and at last she twirls into the air and leaps gracefully, throwing her left leg onto the burrito. The burrito then explodes and beans are everywhere and she sends out her lucario, mienfoo and her hawlucha and they eat the beans.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 16, 2020)

Korrina wants beans too but she doesn't want to eat food thats been on the ground because she is a lady (:P)


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 16, 2020)

But Lucario doesn't care because he's not that type of pokémon. He'd rather eat beans then be polite.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 16, 2020)

Korrina is amazed by how different Lucario is acting from her. She's used to them agreeing on a lot of things. Good thing she got that training from Mable... (:P)


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 16, 2020)

Korrina is surprised by Lucario, but accepts that he is hungry. :P So she feeds him and then prepares to battle.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 16, 2020)

I watch her play and hope she win's a lot of matches! Oh, and, I ask her if I can team up with her in some games too if its possible :) (should i have a ds with mario kart in this story too?)


----------

